# Roof Cleaning Oak Island NC



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

First roof with some new equipment. A very happy customer and some surprised neighbors as well.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Looks great what type of sauce did you use??? roofsnot??


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Great job, John. That's a dream roof. How did you like the pump?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> Looks great what type of sauce did you use??? roofsnot??


12.5 from a local distributor mixed 2:1. No roof snot it's already packed full of surfactants and such. I do plan to have some on order for the higher pitched roofs I come across though. This thread has me considering another option to roof snot. http://www.ptstate.com/index.php/topic,14055.0.html



PressurePros said:


> Great job, John. That's a dream roof. How did you like the pump?


Thanks Ken. The pump is heaven. I used it for chem app at a ratio of 10:1 just on basic house washing instead of DS'ing it to help with efficiency. It puts out more product than my gas washer and makes far less noise. Great range. Just a bit of getting used to but it doesn't take long. It's top of the line Ken thanks for steering me in that direction.


----------



## AllClean/GA (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great. Gotta love those easy ones.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

My pleasure, John. Bob is the man to do business with when it comes to efficiency. The longer you do this you are gonna live by one creedo... flow.


----------



## Sipe17 (Feb 1, 2013)

What pump did you recommend?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sipe17 said:


> What pump did you recommend?


I use this http://www.pressuretek.com/defakuteckit.html with the pump-in-the-box upgrade, double the hose length and an accumulator tank along with a stainless steel reel and 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Great roof cleaning !


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

John and others just curios to what you guys think is harder house wash or roof clean????

I havnt got into the roof clean suff yet is why im asking


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> John and others just curios to what you guys think is harder house wash or roof clean????
> 
> I havnt got into the roof clean suff yet is why im asking


That's subjective, Dave. Roofs have more liability and hazardous conditions (height, chemical strength, etc). Its similar to exterior painting. Whats more difficult, painting the trim on 20 windows of a large ranch house or paitning the siding on four dormers at 28 feet? Both have challenges but efficiency is going to tell the story on outcome.

Man hour rates, for me, are similar. Little higher on roofs because of the liability.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> John and others just curios to what you guys think is harder house wash or roof clean????
> 
> I havnt got into the roof clean suff yet is why im asking


Coming from a full time washer expanding to painting....

Cleaning roofs is a CAKEWALK but is a major liability. If you paint and run a crew you are light years ahead of roof cleaners IMO.

But you learn to love the fast $$$ with great profit margins in roof cleaning so it is very hard to put down. I really don't think I could send out two guys to clean a roof and not be worried sick about the liabilities. 

At least with painting you can get out of the trench....or have a heck of a better chance at getting out of the trench.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave I think you'd like to be able to add it to your services list. Don't be surprised if after doing a couple of them you start looking into a way to market it specifically. Just like anything else each job has it's own unique circumstances, but overall I prefer roof cleaning to any of the services I offer. I like being on a roof though, if the need arises. In the photo above I did not need to get on the roof. Which is something to consider as a justification for the cost to the customer. With the right systems in place the liability can be minimized making customer feel better that not only will their roof be saved, but the chance of someone getting hurt in the process is less likely than someone without those systems in place. There is a cost to getting those systems in the field though. If it takes 30 minutes for you and 3 hours for the other guy, at the same price you still gave the HO a better service even though it took less time. I'm speaking in terms of an 'in the bucket' operator though. No way I would be able to let someone else go with out worrying.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Great job!! What is 12.5??


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Scannell Painting said:


> Great job!! What is 12.5??


 Liquid pool shock (sodium hypochlorite in a 12.5% solution)


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Scannell Painting said:


> Great job!! What is 12.5??


 
really strong bleach:jester:


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Liquid pool shock (sodium hypochlorite in a 12.5% solution)


 Thanks!!
My roof is showing the stains & I need to get it cleaned up. Do I just use the 12.5 solution on my inline unit?


----------

